# How to setup BSNL broadband in Open Suse Linux 11?



## deathofe (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi,
I want to setup my BSNL broadband connection on OpenSuse 11 through ethernet? Can you tll me how? *FAST*


----------



## chooza (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi, Try this
*www.reallylinux.com/docs/dslandlinuxs.shtml


----------



## Rahim (Feb 8, 2009)

Why not use this gem of a How-To from Neville aka NucleusKore?
How-to configure a PPPoE Broadband Internet Connection in OpenSuSE 11.0


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 8, 2009)

Why not be a little hardworking, and go through the FAQ sticky thread in the Open Source section BEFORE posting such questions?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 8, 2009)

^Bachche ki jaan loge kya?


----------



## deathofe (Feb 9, 2009)

thx man/men


----------



## Rahim (Feb 9, 2009)

^Welcome boy/girl


----------

